# Need Help on Dogma Think 2 Sizing Please!



## bmorgan4 (Jan 25, 2013)

All,
I am really looking for some words of wisdom on sizing for the new dogma. I ordered a 59.5 and I think it may be too big, and I can return it for a 57.5 within the next 10 days so any help would be appreciated. I know there is no right or wrong, but looking for opinions here so anything helps. I have a few posts on this forum on another thread but looking for additional feedback. Thanks in advance...

Fit - 81cm BB to saddle top. Due to flexibility issues can't run an extreme saddle to bar drop which is why I initially went for the 59.5. The 59.5 and 57.5 have almost identical geometries except for the stack height. On the 59.5 I can very comfortably run no spacers on the stem with a 120 stem at -6 degrees. I love the way no spacers looks, but fear that a smaller frame may be more comfortable and appropriate (on the 59.5 my saddle is pretty slammed forward because of the large amount of setback as you can see in the pictures). If I went with the 57.5 I would need to run between 20-25mm of spacers under the stem. So the choice is size up and run no spacers, or size down and run some spacers. I don't like running a +6 degree stem because I feel the bike handles differently. One thing I know for sure is that the 57.5 size frame looks a lot better. So what does everyone think? Do I lose front end handling by running spacers or does that do the opposite and better the handling by "getting more bike under me"? Some pictures below of the current 59.5 built up and also comparing to my 58cm S2. For reference, the S2 has a stack height of 580 and the 57.5 dogma has a stack height of 584. I would however run the Dogma about 15mm lower than I have my S2 set up (S2 is currently setup for winter training).

Thanks in advance for the feedback, this decision has been killing me!

View attachment 275431
View attachment 275432
View attachment 275433
View attachment 275434


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think you should get the smaller frame. I was really surprised at how much the head tube jumps up from the 57.5. I think it loses a bit in looks but I also don't think a few spacers will make that big of a difference in the handling. If I was you, I'd rather switch now than wonder about it the whole time I own my dream bike. This is just my opinion....Is there a shop anywhere around that has a 57.5 you could demo? My best advice is don't demo one with EPS!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

bmorgan said:


> on the 59.5 my saddle is pretty slammed forward because of the large amount of setback


See if your dealer can get you a Dogma zero setback post.
Edvald Boasson Hagen (sp?) uses one, so they are out there. There was one on EBay awhile ago.
Then you could keep the sleek no-spacer look and be comfortable, and you wouldn't have to switch over all your parts. You might save enough avoiding the disassembly/reassembly of your bike to offset the cost of the post.


----------



## Kenrow (Dec 21, 2010)

Why would a +6 stem change the handeling from adding a bunch of spacers, isn't it just a matter where your bars end up?


----------



## bmorgan4 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think you are correct in that matter Kenrow, but it is all in my head! I am going for the 57.5, now its just a choice between BoB or black/orange! Thanks all for the help!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

That black orange is pretty sweet , but so black and white and I'm sure the BoB is also!


----------



## ejabbale (May 28, 2011)

I have the black/orange and posted some pics on one of the other threads, happy to do so again if it would be helpful. Both colors are awesome IMO!


----------



## bmorgan4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Went with the black orange, saw your pics and loved it!


----------



## ejabbale (May 28, 2011)

Congratulations! Post some pics when you have it built up...looks like "new" SRAM Red based on your previous pics, what is the rest of your build?


----------



## bmorgan4 (Jan 25, 2013)

ejabbale said:


> Congratulations! Post some pics when you have it built up...looks like "new" SRAM Red based on your previous pics, what is the rest of your build?


Definitely will do. Should have it by the end of the weekend hopefully. Yes, I am definitely using Sram Red. I do run run an ultegra cassette and chain except for my race wheels which I run the new sram red cassette. Red crank is the new Quarq Red, 3T cockpit, Prologo saddle, Elite cages, speedplay zero stainless pedals. I run HED Belgium wheels with White HUBS and 25mm Evo Corsa CX tires for training, and race on either Zipp Firecrest 404's or 808's, or a combo of the two. Tubies of course for the race wheels!


----------



## shearwater (Aug 25, 2011)

Unless I have missed it you don't mention your height. I am always amazed when people talk about riding 59cm Dogmas. Brad Wiggins is 6'-3" and rides a 56 frame


----------



## bmorgan4 (Jan 25, 2013)

shearwater said:


> Unless I have missed it you don't mention your height. I am always amazed when people talk about riding 59cm Dogmas. Brad Wiggins is 6'-3" and rides a 56 frame


I am 6"2. Brad Wiggins has incredibly long arms and is also incredibly flexible, so he can handle the saddle to bar drop on a 56 frame. Smaller people don't tend to understand this as they generally run a lower saddle to bar drop for whatever reason, be it you can't make the front end any lower on smaller frames or they are already aerodynamic who knows. For me, the 57.5 and 59.5 were the exact same frame just one had increased stack so I could 'slam the stem'. I didn't realize how big the 59.5 would feel though. So going with the right sized frame even if you aren't flexible enough to slam the stem works better. And on a side note Wiggins I think rides a saddle height of 82 or 83cm, only 1cm more than myself. I could never imagine running a stack of 570 or whatever it is on the 56 frame, my 'boys' would be crushed! How do they do it? Who knows...


----------



## think2 (May 19, 2013)

*shearwater*



shearwater said:


> Unless I have missed it you don't mention your height. I am always amazed when people talk about riding 59cm Dogmas. Brad Wiggins is 6'-3" and rides a 56 frame


 Bradley Wiggins rides a 59.5 cm Dogma 2 with 140 cm stem.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

think2 said:


> Bradley Wiggins rides a 59.5 cm Dogma 2 with 140 cm stem.



I don't think so. The same thing was posted in one of the other posts and then an actual pic of his bike was posted. It does not have the huge headtube seen above. 

this is the link
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pinarello/my-new-dogma-65-1-built-bob-15-9-lbs-302142.html 

Bmorgan, how is the new bike?


----------



## stealth bm (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone 5-10 and has a Dogma think 2 , what size are you riding?


----------

